# Cat Kills Bird



## tpe (Feb 21, 2006)

My little sweety hasn't even eaten the gold fish yet, she is trying though and getting in practice when she can.







how afraid of water are cats btw.

tim


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 21, 2006)

awwwww


----------



## Pax (Feb 21, 2006)

Cute picture and cute subject, Tim.  



			
				tpe said:
			
		

> how afraid of water are cats btw.


 
Depends strongly on the cat. And the amount of water. And the way both get in contact.


----------



## Corry (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok...what is up with those black things in her eyes??? Are those her eyelids????

And in my experience so far, my cats have always been very afraid of water.  

It's so much fun bathing them. /sarcasm.


----------



## tpe (Feb 21, 2006)

She has been spending a lot of time looking (like most of the time she has access to them) at the fish, they are in a very big round bowl that has a small hole so it would not be easy to get in or out of, it is about twice as high as the cat and half full of water, bathing sounds like a good aversion therapy, perhaps better in the gold fish bowl? It would make me feel guilty as she is so accepting, she doesnt even scratch when the vet sticks needles in her. I must admit the thought of her shaking her legs at me trying to dry her self from fish aversion therapy does bring an evil curl of a smile .

The black things are just shadows, the light was a table lamp about her head hight, i dont think they are her eyelids but she is quite an alien looking cat anyway .

tim


----------



## Ruining (Feb 23, 2006)

The shadow in your cat's eyes makes this shot terrifying!  She looks like she is going to kill me if I try to get to close to that bird!  They eyes, plus the way her paws look.  Scary.


Good shot, though.


----------

